# Messy dogs



## Blessed (Jun 21, 2022)

I have three dogs.  They make such a mess in the area they eat and drink. The big one drips water all over the place when he gets a drink.  I have plactic place mats under there bowls but still...
What do you use in that area that helps keep the mess/dirt down?


----------



## WheatenLover (Jun 22, 2022)

A mop. Or just a towel if the dripping water is on a hardwood floor, like in my bedroom. 

We have some sort of pad made to absorb water under my dog's dishes. It has to be washed frequently, of course, and it is too small to contain the mess. Something much bigger (which would take over a large part of my kitchen) would work better.

Aidan has a water dish right outside my bedroom door. He uses it way more than the bowl in the kitchen. He can't have a water bowl in my room, because when he suddenly leaps up to go bark at something, he ends up sending the water bowl flying ... last time, my quilt was pretty soaked because the bowl flew. Then again, he flew too.

When he doesn't like some of the kibble in his bowl, for no discernible reason, he turns his head and spits it on the floor. He wipes his beard off on the couch, on people, on beds, etc. I shortened his beard by 5" or so to hardly anything, and it still gets wet.

To top that, in the summer only, he sticks his front paws in the water and splashes the water about. This spill usually takes two bath towels to clean up.

He is also a dog who has, many times, found deep mud to play in, or a lake to suddenly leap into, on the same day he was groomed.

Are you sure you don't want 4 dogs?


----------



## Blessed (Jun 22, 2022)

To be honest I would l love to have another.  I have two littles but they won't play with the big guy.  He needs his own best friend too.

I spent all day cleaning floors, it is exhausting. I was thinking I might get one of those big plastic things you put your chair on at work. Maybe I can keep it more contained.  I could just take it outside to clean.  
One of the littles will put food out of her bowl but then eat later.  I don't know if she is saving her favorite part or putting off eating what she does not want.  

The big guy just splashs kibble everywhere when eats. He eats with gusto!!

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Fyrefox (Jun 22, 2022)

I’m reminded of how I tried to be a responsible owner by feeding a Pomeranian a “balanced” dog food, you know, one with veggies?  Well, he picked through it, leaving the veggies strewn all over the floor while just eating the meaty morsels!  

After the Pom passed, I acquired a dog that eats _everything_, including items he liberates from the garbage can!


----------



## Blessed (Jun 22, 2022)

Fyrefox said:


> I’m reminded of how I tried to be a responsible owner by feeding a Pomeranian a “balanced” dog food, you know, one with veggies?  Well, he picked through it, leaving the veggies strewn all over the floor while just eating the meaty morsels!
> 
> After the Pom passed, I acquired a dog that eats _everything_, including items he liberates from the garbage can!



I am lucky these three don't get in the trash.  They love raw carrots, green beans for a treat.


----------



## Della (Jun 22, 2022)

My dachshund goes out in the morning dew and brings her soaking wet under belly to jump in my lap and under my t-shirt.  Its where she is right now.  

I used to try to keep an old placemat under her food and water dishes, but she just used it to drag them around the house.

She always has picked out a few "seed" kibbles to place in the carpet for future crops, but now that she's lost all her teeth, all sorts of her food, kibble, wet food, shredded chicken go flying out the sides so there's a big circle of mess around her bowl.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 22, 2022)

My old dog preferred eating out a cast iron skillet.  The low sides seemed to make eating easier, though he would pick out any vegies and lay them to the side.  You might try a large boot mat with two inch raised edges.  My current dog is quite tidy - I have a rubber mat with paw prints and a low-pile, carpet-like texture that is easy to vacuum and rinse.  I hope you find a solution that works!


----------



## WheatenLover (Jun 22, 2022)

Fyrefox said:


> I’m reminded of how I tried to be a responsible owner by feeding a Pomeranian a “balanced” dog food, you know, one with veggies?  Well, he picked through it, leaving the veggies strewn all over the floor while just eating the meaty morsels!
> 
> After the Pom passed, I acquired a dog that eats _everything_, including items he liberates from the garbage can!


We had one of those expensive locking kitchen trash cans. Aidan figured out how to unlock it. I got to witness this once ... he just took a corner of the top in his teeth and started shaking it. Eventually it opened. To solve this problem, we started putting the trash can on top of a bar stool in the kitchen. 

Now we have a stainless steel can that operates by foot lever. Aidan hasn't figured that one out, thank heavens.


----------



## Lee (Jun 22, 2022)

Cats can be messy eaters too as I found out. Riley has a nasty habit, I feed him on a plastic placemat so I can wipe it clean. The bad habit is that if he does not finish every bit of his wet food he will take the adjacent scatter mat and drag it on top of his plate.

And then there's the ice cube thing. I made a big mistake one day when getting a glass of ice water. He jumped up and was staring at the glass so I decided to drop an ice cube in his water bowl. Splish Splash, taking a bath.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 22, 2022)

Fyrefox said:


> I’m reminded of how I tried to be a responsible owner by feeding a Pomeranian a “balanced” dog food, you know, one with veggies?  Well, he picked through it, leaving the veggies strewn all over the floor while just eating the meaty morsels!
> 
> After the Pom passed, I acquired a dog that eats _everything_, including items he liberates from the garbage can!



My bichon  hates  peas and carrots ...   like a little kid,  he can  always  separate them from any food he is eating.   ugh!


----------



## bingo (Jun 22, 2022)

we only have one little  dog  left now...just a lot of grooming for  hairs....i  don't  mind any...sure miss the other 2...


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Jun 22, 2022)

We have two Golden's, they are messy eaters and drinkers, so we have to clean up after they eat.  They also shed quite a bit leaving hair dust bunnies all over the place.  But they are too much fun, and we enjoy them more than we can say.  We used to have three, but we lost one in 2019.  At one time we had a basset hound, now that dog left food, water, and mixed for and water all over the house every time he ate.  He also shook his head off and on after a meal, the walls, TV, Windows, ect.  God knows what, was all over them.  Our house was cleaned all around often....she was a fun dog, but what a mess....when we took her on walks, which she loved, she would just stop and lay down when she was done walking.  Nothing we could do would get her up.  She had to then be carried back to our house....what a mess she was!


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 22, 2022)

No dogs for me!  No problems!  I live to travel and so remain without "man's best friend."  Best of luck with your pooch!


----------



## Blessed (Jun 22, 2022)

bingo said:


> we only have one little  dog  left now...just a lot of grooming for  hairs....i  don't  mind any...sure miss the other 2...


I get the hair thing, my big boy is a 90# chow.  It is a constant battle, I am either worn out by vacuuming and brushing everyday.


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2022)

With the exception of a tarp, I tried everything with Miss Chicka, so now I feed her outside.


----------

